# Can Anyone Help?



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I was wondering if there is anyone close to my area that has experience in Schutzhund training that would be willing to help me train my little guy?

I live in North Alabama and I would be able to travel short distances to meet. I have found the closest club near me but as I have been under some financial strain recently (do to a theft and slow work season) and Have not been able to pay the club fee to join yet hopefully I can do this in the upcoming month...but rent, power and the phone are more of a priority right now that the fee for my new hobby.

I am new to the sport and do not know much at all except what I have been able to research, and almost all of that is different in so degree...I want to find someone with experience that I can learn from.

Thank,
Brit


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Have you asked if the club will allow you to pay in installments? They may be willing to let you do it. At least it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Brit,
Hello from a neighbor, we're just east of Decatur. 
The only training facility I've heard of near here is in Birmingham.
Someone told me about a place in Tanner, but I haven't been able to find any info about it. My Bear is still too young for that type of training, he's starting manners 101 in Huntsville in January, but I wouldn't mind getting him involved in that one day.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe post what you've done with Kaid so far







& be more specific about what you're looking for.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I am working on drive and focus. He knows sit and down, I am starting to work a schutzhund heel. I do not know how or when to start his bite work or how to train the other obedience moves... mainly sit out of motion ect. 

I want someone to guide me in my training of Kaid.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Where in N. Al.?


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Huntsville


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

For obedience, if you know what you're doing you may not need a club but... how old is this dog?


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

There's a lady in Huntsville that will be able to help you if she will. Former training director of a sch club. I will try to find out her number and send you a PM if I get it


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks lets see he will be 20 weeks on Thursday. I need help with drive building.
I have trained my other dogs but the were house dogs so nothing formal just good manners and very basic obedience and some tricks.


----------



## agoodeill (May 3, 2010)

Did you ever find her number? I too could use help. I would love to find someone who can show me how to do obedience the way he needs to do it in the schutzund ring. I have trained GSDs for AKC obedience trials, but I am told it is different for schutzhund trials. Finding people who just want to work together would be great if I can find a trainer.


----------

